# Sexy pictures of your wife?



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I was trying to come up with something different to give my husband for our 16th anniversary. I found a female Boudoir photographer and started to set up the shoot at a boutique hotel. (boudoir photography is sexy but classy pictures taken in a bedroom setting) I even ran the idea by my best friends husband to see what he thought about it. He thought it was a great gift and he'd love it if his wife did something like that. 

I wanted to surprise him but ended up telling him because I couldn't explain why I would be gone all day. I was really stepping outside my comfort zone because although I'm toned, in great shape and comfortable with my body, I don't know how to act sexy. He hated the idea! I showed him what boudoir photography was and told him I would be using a female photographer. No men would be involved at all. He liked the style of the photography and thought it would be very sexy but mumbled something about being worried that I would show other people and post them online. I would never do that. He said I could do them but he wants to be there to watch. So I said forget it because I think it defeats the point. I felt confused and a little rejected after. I endedup just getting him some electronic thing for his boat. When I gave it to him, he said I should have gotten the pictures done. WTF? I can't win. 

So now our 17th anniv. Is coming up. Not sure if I should do it or not. How would you guys feel about getting something like that of your wife? What do you make of my husband's reaction?


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd would personally love it and find it highly erotic. I can understand being concerned about others getting the photo's, but you told him you wouldn't give them out and he should have trusted you.

It sounds like you want to do this. I'd say just do it without his knowledge and surprise him. If he doesn't like them I'll take them.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Your husband is a dam lucky Man. Its not like your taking raunchy photos. These are professionally done correct? Like your paying to have them done or is the person holding the camera doing it for free ? I would have no issue if you were having these done for me from a service if I was your husband. 

If I gave you my wife's phone number could you talk her into going with you for these? My 27th aniversery is coming up and I would love it!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I was Thinking of doing this for our Anniversary next month but now I have a baby bump. Not much of one and only during certain time of the day but I'm thinking photos would magnify it 10 X. 

OP there was a thread on this from a husband viewpoint about a month ago if you want to try looking it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

committed4ever said:


> I was Thinking of doing this for our Anniversary next month but now I have a baby bump. Not much of one and only during certain time of the day but I'm thinking photos would magnify it 10 X.
> 
> OP there was a thread on this from a husband viewpoint about a month ago if you want to try looking it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Heck do the baby bump. What a great memory that would be for hubby. Sexy photos with a bump to boot. Go for it!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree, do it with the baby bump. Men find pregnant women VERY sexy, or so I've been told 


OP, I've been wanting to do the same thing for my husband and he has the same concerns as your DH. His are a bit more valid as I am an exhibitionist and showing off the photos would be a temptation for me. So that is why *I* haven't done it. But if you wouldn't want to and you do think your hubs would appreciate them, go for it!!!


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> Your husband is a dam lucky Man. Its not like your taking raunchy photos. These are professionally done correct? Like your paying to have them done or is the person holding the camera doing it for free ? I would have no issue if you were having these done for me from a service if I was your husband.
> 
> If I gave you my wife's phone number could you talk her into going with you for these? My 27th aniversery is coming up and I would love it!


Yes, a professional photographer that specializes in that style photography. Sure, I'll swing by and pick up your wife and go do it together  I mean not together in the same pic but you know what I mean.


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> I was Thinking of doing this for our Anniversary next month but now I have a baby bump. Not much of one and only during certain time of the day but I'm thinking photos would magnify it 10 X.
> 
> OP there was a thread on this from a husband viewpoint about a month ago if you want to try looking it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with the others. The baby bump is cute and would make a great memory. Go for it!


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing more posts from married men on this topic myself...I've been toying with this idea but would want it as a "surprise" (once I get a little more toned  ) but not sure if there are any men out there who wouldn't be crazy about it.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Go for it. I would love for my wife to do this for me. I think she's beautiful and a portrait that enhances that beauty by adding in her innate sexuality would be awesome.

Flygirl, huh? I'm a flyboy. Maybe we're related.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Do it. I'd be thrilled if my wife did something like this for me. Absolutely thrilled.

And hell, we're old.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

daffodilly said:


> I'm interested in seeing more posts from married men on this topic myself...I've been toying with this idea but would want it as a "surprise" (once I get a little more toned  ) but not sure if there are any men out there who wouldn't be crazy about it.


Married man here. I would LOVE it if my wife did this for me. I have actually brought up the idea to her a couple of times and even given some serious thought to purchasing her a gift certificate for a session and giving it to her. But I think that she would never use it. 
I love glamour/boudoir photography. So erotic, sexy, glamorous and just so darn exciting. If your man is easily stimulated visually (and most men are), then I would say go for it!
I have managed to convince my wife to let me take some lingerie photos of her myself (after a loooooooong time of persuasion and convincing - like a couple of years), but that is not the same.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Flygirl said:


> I endedup just getting him some electronic thing for his boat. When I gave it to him, he said I should have gotten the pictures done. WTF? I can't win.


I think that he really wants you to have the pictures done, but his fear and jealousy over the *potential* of you sharing them made him have a knee jerk negative reaction. 
I think if you were to present him with them and at the same time make sure he understands that these our yours and his only and will remain private forever, I'm sure he would love it.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Flygirl said:


> What do you make of my husband's reaction?


His initial reaction was surprise, and all he could think of was all the things that could go wrong.

His later reaction was disappointment because he'd gotten comfortable with the idea and probably was looking forward to it.

JMO.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

there was another thread about this very topic not long ago

My wife just did this for me for Valentine's Day; I had no idea, it was a complete surprise...and I was totally blown away. Very sexy photography in a pinup style, done very tastefully. She too felt out of her comfort zone but she must have gotten comfortable because the photos looked great!


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Go for it!

I'd love it if my wife did that for me!


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I'm going to do it...what do I have to lose, right? Thanks everyone!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I agree, do it with the baby bump. *Men find pregnant women VERY sexy, or so I've been told *
> 
> 
> OP, I've been wanting to do the same thing for my husband and he has the same concerns as your DH. His are a bit more valid as I am an exhibitionist and showing off the photos would be a temptation for me. So that is why *I* haven't done it. But if you wouldn't want to and you do think your hubs would appreciate them, go for it!!!


Because they know they put out


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

committed4ever said:


> I was Thinking of doing this for our Anniversary next month but now I have a baby bump. Not much of one and only during certain time of the day but I'm thinking photos would magnify it 10 X.
> 
> OP there was a thread on this from a husband viewpoint about a month ago if you want to try looking it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


--Sexiest photographs I have of my wife, the ones I've kept forever are all baby bump pictures.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My STBX and I in the past had this done, was a male photographer but I wasn't bothered, I had a hard time trying to restrain myself from turning it into a porn shoot though, there she was, all nude and posing front of a cameraman and the positions we were in...

We still have/had that photo album but I don't know what my STBX has done to it now. It was a very intimate/erotic thing/hot as hell as well.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> My STBX and I in the past had this done, was a male photographer but I wasn't bothered, I had a hard time trying to restrain myself from turning it into a porn shoot though, there she was, all nude and posing front of a cameraman and the positions we were in...
> 
> We still have/had that photo album but I don't know what my STBX has done to it now. It was a very intimate/erotic thing/hot as hell as well.


The Mrs and I have talked about having a photographer for something like this but we're both afraid it may turn into something of a " porn shoot " as well ........... not sure how you and the Mrs could had ummm restrained yourselves  !?!?!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's a mental challenge, try not to tease or rub to cause sensation, refrain from flirting and try to remind each other that you're paying someone for their time to take photos! It definitely was tough though, like hell if we got going I don't think anything would have stopped us considering we used to be exhibitionists in our younger years. Good times really


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the idea and would love it for a woman to do this for me. Just assure him they are something special for you both and that they will stay between you.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

daffodilly said:


> I'm interested in seeing more posts from married men on this topic myself...I've been toying with this idea but would want it as a "surprise" (once I get a little more toned  ) but not sure if there are any men out there who wouldn't be crazy about it.


My wife did it this kind of photo shoot for me awhile back, and they are some of the sexiest pictures I have ever seen. I treasure them!! My wife and I still look at them and it just reminds me how lucky I am to have her at my side walking thru life! Deep down inside, she is proud of the pictures too, but it was a little out of the box for her personality. 

I think the OP should still schedule the photo shoot and do it...without her husband being there. She won't be able to relax and be herself if he is watching and monitoring.

As for the pregnant lady, absolutely do it. Pregnant women are SO beautiful. Just do it. Seriously! :smthumbup:


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

Flygirl said:


> I think I'm going to do it...what do I have to lose, right? Thanks everyone!


:smthumbup: Awesome! Have fun with it...and let us know how thrilled he was!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I would love for my wife to do something like this. However, the world would have to be ending to get her to actually do it.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

i wonder if my wife would like me to do this for her lolwut


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

You could do a "Lord Godiva" photo shoot for her. Nothin but yer boots, yer hat and a grin. On yer horse of course.


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

lol!
she would probably laugh hysterically...
but, OP...i think its a great gift.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife did this for me as a 25th anniversary present; it was a surprise (we will celebrate 41 in July). I absolutely LOVED it! I think my wife is HOT...petite, 112 lbs, gorgeous legs...but I digress. It was a woman photographer. She had me go with her to pick out the proofs. The bit of embarrassing part was my reaction. I am sure the budge in my pants was evident as well as the look on my face of pure joy! We bought all of the slides, had one enlarged on canvas (it hangs in our bedroom) and had several more made into smaller photos. 

I don't know why any man would not love for their wife to do this.


----------

